# British Primary Teacher seeking info



## l.amy (Aug 13, 2015)

Hello,

I am a British primary school teacher with 3 years experience seeking employment in Singapore for January 2016. I would love to speak to some teachers working or who have worked in Singapore for as much information as they have. 

Mainly, how did you apply for the roles? Are there any recruitment companies I can speak to?

What sort of package did you get and did it include housing allowance?

Thank you in advanced for the replies


----------



## beppi (Jun 10, 2013)

Contact MoE (Ministry of Education) for jobs at public schools - which means medium pay and no allowances - or the individual private and international schools - which have a wide range of pay scales from mediocre to excellent and are often more generous with allowances.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Duplicate post


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

beppi said:


> Contact MoE (Ministry of Education) for jobs at public schools - which means medium pay and no allowances - or the individual private and international schools - which have a wide range of pay scales from mediocre to excellent and are often more generous with allowances.


Beppi is correct

For allowance etc, even in international schools (if you get in) housing etc is rare as a lot of teachers are spouses.

And it is extremely competitive considering everybody wants to work in Singapore, and the schools are spoilt for choices 

Re: government schools, as mentioned ... don't have high hopes


----------



## sometimesiam25 (Aug 28, 2015)

You can try one of the British International Schools. Tanglin Trust or Dulwich. Both amazing schools. Send in your CV and make sure you follow-up for an interview.


----------

